# Damsels fighting



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 4 stripe damsel and a azure damsel and the 4 stripe is little but seems to be picking a fight with the bigger azure damsel even though it gets run off every time. They seem to want to stick aaround each other but always seem to be fighting. I dont get it and i am afraid the little 4 stripe will get hurt o t even killed


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

also the 4 stripe seems to be hungry all the time. the azure always runs him off


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

This is common Damsel behaivor. Damsels are very aggresive fish, and when in small tanks in small numbers, they fish other fish. What size tank is this and what system are you running? How long has this tank been running for?


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

29 Gallon FOWLR Running for 4 weeks. They are doing good and stay togather but fight alot


----------



## biglar (Feb 14, 2008)

I am having the same problem. I have 2 blue damsels but the larger of the 2 is fighting with the smaller. He used to hide behind one of my powerheads but since changing my filtration and moving the powerhead he does not know where to go. Since then his tail fin has a huge chunk missing and the larger damsel is all over him. I had moved them into the larger 55g tank they are in from a smaller 20g tank. When in the 20g they were fine. I am just waiting it out right now chalking it up to damsels being damsels.


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL Thats is exactly what mine does, goes behing the powerhead and heater at the top right of the tank


----------



## angel fish addict (Apr 28, 2008)

Bandit4575` said:


> I have a 4 stripe damsel and a azure damsel and the 4 stripe is little but seems to be picking a fight with the bigger azure damsel even though it gets run off every time. They seem to want to stick aaround each other but always seem to be fighting. I dont get it and i am afraid the little 4 stripe will get hurt o t even killed


How long have u had the damzels 4? I hv a pair that are always fighting 2, sometimes they injure 1 another doing so, but they also seem to enjoy hanging out together.

I've heard that introducing a larger fish may make them settle down abit, but in my own experience it didn't help me much. What i have done now is put them in separate tanks coz I have spare quarantine tanks, but there r other options like dividing the tank in 2 or putting one of them in an egg hatchery that sticks to the glass, or even if worse comes 2 worse, returning 1 of them to the fish shop u bought them from. In all cases catching damzels is very hard, good luck what ever u do.

Do u have much rockwork/hiding places, if not u could try that, may help, but damzels r notorious 4 aggressive and territorial behaviour and if u plan on expanding ur tank mate population u will most definately find that they will pick on just about everybody they can.

hope this helps


----------

